# Any member have a cigarette rolling machine?



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I know this is a pipe forum but I want to see if someone will roll some pipe tobacco into a cigarette for me. PM me if you can do this for me. Thanks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Ok, I know this is a pipe forum but I want to see if someone will roll some pipe tobacco into a cigarette for me. PM me if you can do this for me. Thanks.


You could buy one Dan. A hand roller is under $5. Great idea, btw. I had the same, thinking it would be a quick convenient smoke, but alas!, pipe tobacco is so moist its difficult to get a good dry smoke without your cigarette getting wet. This adds to the other problem, rolling the tobacco at the right density so you don't suck your head in trying to take a drag.
That was my experience anyway.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm all thumbs with those things. But the reason I want to do this is for someone at work who boasts about how he can smoke the strongest cigarette ever made. I want to see how he does with some G&H Kendal Kentucky. It's a nice shag cut and I can certainly dry it out to the appropriate level. Color me nasty. :rofl:


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

It seems many companies are making "pipe" tobacco that is good for RYO smokes nowadays. It's a little dryer than normal pipe tobacco. With a pipe tobacco label the taxes are a lot less than for cig tobacco. I myself use the Southern Steel "pipe" tobacco for my RYO cigs (of course I added a stick of nicotiana rustica to the mix, so its just a little bit stronger now, lol)

You can pick up a cheap cig roller for a few bucks at any local shop, and they are pretty fool proof, just takes a few times to get the hang of it. You have to play around with the amount of tobacco you put in them, but you'll get it pretty quick, if you split a brand name smoke, you can get a better idea of how much to use.

A carton of cigs for my wife runs almost $50 for enough to last her about a week and a half. I can spend $20 on a bag of tobacco ($10 more if I order a stick of rustica) and $6 for 500 tubes (2 and a half cartons worth) and it will last me over a month! (leaves more $$ for my new pipe habit, :banana Around $40 for mine compared to around $100 for hers, makes for a hell of a difference!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I'm all thumbs with those things.


Too bad; I'd be more than willing to send you my now unused one for a worthy cause like that!


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

I tried RYO with Tambo, but I would'nt recommend it. Count Revan, where do you get rustica? How does it taste?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Funny, i just rolled up some 1792 flake today. Of course, I wasn't dumb enough to inhale.

I'd be happy to roll up some stuff for you. Send me a pm.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I know Herf'n'turf (on the cigar side of the board) uses one of those machines to roll filter cigs with I believe a blend of pipe tobacco and cigarette tobacco, or maybe it was just pipe tobacco. I tried one, it was pretty good. Just mentioning this to say it is possible to smoke pipe tobacco in cigarette form.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

This is interesting! I kinda wanted to try this for those times I want a short smoke with some quality tobacco...


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

Seekeroftruth said:


> I tried RYO with Tambo, but I would'nt recommend it. Count Revan, where do you get rustica? How does it taste?


salvialight dot com slash nicotiana-rustica dot htm (sorry not enough posts for a link yet)

Quick and cheap shipping.

I use Southern Steel Maximum pipe tobacco, and have tried a few other pipe tobacco's in RYO smokes and they work quite well. Gonna order some D+R Ramback and Stokkebye Turkish and give them a try, heard they are very good turkish for cigs.

I mix the rustica with the Southern Steel, and will still get a bit choked up if I catch a large patch of Rustica in one. Way too strong to smoke straight for me. I guess it has a slight more Turkish taste to it now, which I enjoy thoroughly. I have about a lb of the Southern in a huge lock and lock container to which I broke up a stick of rustica in. Lots of stem pieces in the rustica but then again, its not a ready to go prepared off the shelf product either. Tastes a lot better those those factory mass produced sticks and no carpet glue to make them "fire safe",lol


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> Ok, I know this is a pipe forum but I want to see if someone will roll some pipe tobacco into a cigarette for me. PM me if you can do this for me. Thanks.


Why don't you use a dollar bill to roll it yourself? It's easy to master (low learning curve)

*Items needed* 
*fairly fresh (not razor crisp) dollar bill 
*Pak of "standard size" Zig Zag, rizzla,buglar etc rolling papers
*Tobacco to roll

*Procedure*
*make a trough in dollar bill Hold in weak hand
*Place one paper in trough (notice standard papers fit nicely in trough)
*fill paper with tobacco start wih a smaller amount until you get the procedure down.
*Now take finger from both hands and roll the paper "within" the dollar bill.

The only difference in rolling this way vs.by hand the dollar bill acts as a rolling "jig" you'll be rolling expert tailor mades with in a couple of minutes.

Peace and good Karma
Tal~


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Most head shops sell blunt wraps (cigar leaf for rolling) usually flavored but also natural. They also have pre- rolled blunt tubes that you just have to stuff the tobac (or whatever) inside and pack it down with the included stick. Cyclone or ez roll are the 1's that I can think of. I've done it with pipe tobacco and it smoked just fine.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

and yes I inhaled,but I inhale when smoking my pipe too


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I've rolled it by hand before with Top papers. Burned pretty well, but everything I put in there tasted like a cigarette. :banghead:


----------

